# Egyptian predator beetle breeding?



## morgan2000 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a male and female pred beetle and the female is pregnant. Does anyone know how many baby's or eggs they can have?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you mean Anthia sexmaculata?

If so they are very hard to breed IIRC, and have only bred a couple times in captive care, I think the hard bit is getting the larvae into a beetle

What make you think the Female is pregnant?


----------



## morgan2000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Well I see them having sex sometimes and she is really big and you can see the eggs inside her!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure I read somewhere that they lay their eggs in ant nests and the larvae feed on the ants' larvae, which is why it's almost impossible to breed them in captivity. Mine used to mate all the time but I never saw any signs of eggs or grubs


----------



## morgan2000 (Jul 20, 2013)

So what ur saying is it won't give birth??((((((((


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

you will have to wait and see I guess, you might get lucky


----------



## morgan2000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok
Thanks!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

my son had sexguttata and eventhough they mated we never got babies


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

These are very hard to breed like most beetles if there setup is wrong then they wont lay there eggs.

I think I remember that London zoo were successful with these a few years back.
They like to dig deep I tried with 3ft deep before but im told that it should have been much deeper. I may give them a try again soon.
The ant colonys can cost £150 if you can find them.


----------



## morgan2000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sand more than 3 ft deep! Mine is only about an inch! :/ 
How long are they pregnant for!


----------



## morgan2000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Alright my sand is now about a foot and could I find some ant larvae in the garden?? Probs not but could I give it a try?


----------

